# APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

APTuning is proud to offer its in house transmission services. We have been offering these services for almost a decade but not many customers are aware of them. The drive train of a vehicle is often overlooked when maintaining or modifying a car until the limits of it's components have been exceeded, often leading to time-consuming, costly repairs. Therefore it can not be stressed enough to perform routine checks and service on the drive train just like changing oil or rotating tires. From a standard fluid flush to a basic rebuild , aftermarket differential install or even a full race prepared transmission, we do it all!!
We carry a full line of OEM replacement parts as well as many aftermarket upgrades from companies such as Peloquins, Eurospec, Quaife, and Wavetrac.(we could virtually build a new trans. from in-stock replacement parts). This includes all late model VW transmissions-020/02A/02J/02M/02Q. We also keep a large stock of already rebuilt transmissions on hand for those who have suffered catastrophic failures.
On the performance aspect of the drive train we offer our APTuning Race Gearset, APTuning Race Spool, and APTuning Heavy Duty Differential Flanges. The use of APTuning’s components are a sure way to increase the strength and reliability of any transmission, from full race car to high horsepower street car. These components were designed and engineered in partnership with G-Force Transmissions to offer the best quality products out there. 
We also offer clutches and flywheels for virtually all Volkswagen/Audi vehicles. For O.E. replacement we carry Sachs and Luk. For a performance upgrade we stock a large inventory of SPEC clutches and SPEC, Autotech, and Eurospec flywheels. Even for obscure hard to find parts for less common vehicles are usually only 2 days out thanks to having stocking warehouses in New Jersey and Ohio.
APTuning would like you to use our services next time you need any form of attention paid to the drive train of your VW/Audi. Most services can be performed same day while you wait. We are located on the East end of Lebanon just blocks away from historic downtown Lebanon where there are numerous specialty shops to occupy your day while we service your vehicle. Also for an all day repair many customers will take a trip to World Famous Hershey PA("The Sweetest Place on Earth") which is only about 30 minutes West. In Hershey you can enjoy the amusement park, muesems, or numerous shops.


----------



## glijetta01 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (APTuning)*

hi i have a 2001 jetta 1.8t and i need a new transmission a was wondering how much a new one would cost from you, or to have my old one rebuilt. thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (glijetta01)*

Rebuilt transmissions go for anywhere from $700-$1150.
I would need the code from yours to get an accurate price.(it should be EHA)
To fix yours it would be $300 plus parts, whats wrong with it??


_Modified by APTuning at 4:14 PM 6-19-2009_


----------



## vdub2002 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (APTuning)*

o2j, 2nd gear syncro replacement? pm me with est.


----------



## MrPickles0123 (Sep 1, 2008)

The 02m in my 337 needs to be rebuilt; it seems one or more of the shift forks have given up (stuck in first gear). I'd love an estimate on what that would cost.


----------



## Live4boarding160 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (MrPickles0123)*

hi i have an 03 jetta 1.8t with an eha tranny
i need it rebuilt and need to know wat its goin to cost thankx


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (Live4boarding160)*

Please contact via email, phone or pm for quotes as they can get quite long to keep posting.
Thanks


----------



## 5thgearwolfy (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (APTuning)*

Hey I have a question for you. My gears having been cranking when i shift from 1st to 2nd gear and from 2nd to 3rd gear and they crank especially hard when i shift fast (the rpm doesn't make a difference). This however doesn't happen when i shift from 4th to 3rd and from 3rd to 2nd gears. At first i thought it was the syncros but that would mean only 1 gear would be cranking not two. I was wondering if you knew what the problem would be and how much you guys would charge to fix it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (5thgearwolfy)*

By cranking I assume you mean grinding?
If this is the case its usually the syncro hub and the gear itself not just the syncros. This is a very common misconception and the problem is the hubs and gears are quite expensive.
It is very possible to grind only on upshift or downshift depending on how the teeth on the hub or gear are worn.
Something like that is pretty much impossible to diagnois without having the trans apart but if it would take both sets of hubs and gears it will usually be cheaper to replace it with an already refurbished transmission.
If you interested please instant message with all of your vehicle information and can go from there


----------



## vdub8vgti (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (APTuning)*

I have a new hole in my diff housing on my 02 1.8t, vw and their damn rivets! Do you have a rebuilt trans down there for sale? How much do you think it would cost with shipping to Concord NH?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (vdub8vgti)*

4cyl 02J would be $900 plus core and about $100 shipping
Thanks


----------



## vdub_luve (May 25, 2008)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (APTuning)*

1990 GLI
seems to be working fine, but for peace of mind i'd like to have it done. 
Quote please? =]


----------



## da_skate_dude (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (APTuning)*

how much would it cost to rebuild a 2001 VR6 Manual Transmission?
i have a really weird problem so im not sure what it is, ill describe it:
There is a clicking noise when the car is on idle if i press the clucth the noise is gone (throw out bearing was replaced so thats not the problem)... now the car makes the same noise when accelerating in first gear, and engine braking in first gear... however all the gears are smooth as silk, it never grinds any gear... here is a link to a video i made so you can hear what i am talking about:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaChCFVtBZI


----------



## Sp00linSlamm3d (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (APTuning)*

Hey i got a 2005 mrk4 Jetta gli pushing around 380hp (6 speed) ... i was in 4th gear pushing it pretty hard and all of a sudden i heard grinding and i lost all power through the gear .... it grinds at idle stopped in any gear and in neutral ... wont shift into reverse ... and 4th and 6th give me nothing ( i can be stopped with the clutch out and shft into 4th and 6th freely) ... wondering if you recognized problem ... is it worth bustin apart to fix and if not .... what could you guys hook me up with that could handle 400hp and how much it will run me ... thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (Sp00linSlamm3d)*

Please call with any specific issues or pricing as they vary drastically and would be quite involved to type everything out.
Thanks
APTuning


----------



## Murphyman20thGTI (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (APTuning)*

Hello, Were is your services located?, I have an 03 20TH AE GTI, 6-SPEED I need a trans rebuild for the first 3 gears, synchros bushings and selector hub. Due to grinding in second gear with clutch fully depressed either up shifting from 1st or down shifting from 3rd. 
So an estamite and location would be great thanks. I live in Worcester MA if there are any local shops that would be great thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (Murphyman20thGTI)*

Sorry but we are an independant shop located in Lebanon PA. 
We do quite a bit of transmission work via shipping. If you dont have anybody local to perform the internal work, you caould have the trans pulled and shipped to us and we can diagnois, quote, repair, and ship back out usually withing 48 hours.
If thats something your interested in pleasee feel free to call the shop as 717-272-0916
Thanks


----------



## vwmk2vr6s (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (APTuning)*

Do you sell the G Force gear sets?


----------



## VRooooom6 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (da_skate_dude)*

i have the exact same problem with my 03' GTI VR6. It has that clanking noise during idle and until about 1500 RPMs in first gear. I have a lightweight flywheel i dont know if that causes gear chatter or what. If anyone could help me out with this it be great.


----------



## murraydo15 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (VRooooom6)*

Hi I own a 2003 Wolfsburg Edition Jetta. What would you guys recomend in the whole transmission are for upgrades if money was no object?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (vwmk2vr6s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmk2vr6s* »_Do you sell the G Force gear sets?

Yes we are the exclusive distributor for them.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (VRooooom6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRooooom6* »_i have the exact same problem with my 03' GTI VR6. It has that clanking noise during idle and until about 1500 RPMs in first gear. I have a lightweight flywheel i dont know if that causes gear chatter or what. If anyone could help me out with this it be great.

Yes that is most likely the cause. The stock flywheels can be quite heavy but because of this they absorb alot of vibration. 
Once a lighter flywheel is put in the vibration is heard through the trans and is even more noticable on the 6 speeds.
Does it stop when you push the clutch in?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (murraydo15)*


_Quote, originally posted by *murraydo15* »_Hi I own a 2003 Wolfsburg Edition Jetta. What would you guys recomend in the whole transmission are for upgrades if money was no object?

How much power are you making?
If the power necessitates and money is no object I would recommend a switch to 02A syncro assemblies with our Race Gearset and a Peloquin differential.


----------



## vwmk2vr6s (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (APTuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *APTuning* »_
Yes we are the exclusive distributor for them.

PM sent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRooooom6 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (APTuning)*

yea it does go away when i push the clutch in. the noise also intensifies or decreases with how you let out the clutch, you let it out real quick and its real loud, then you release slowly and its quieter. There was another post about the same problem and hes got a video posted. The noise in the video is the same sound i got.


----------



## Murphyman20thGTI (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (APTuning)*

Yea i have a light weight flywheel on my 20th GTI 6 speed and i can notice vibration sounds between 2500 rpms and 3000 rpms, other than that i dont hear it much, but when i bought car i was told with AC on you will notice it more Y i dono and im not possitive.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (VRooooom6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRooooom6* »_yea it does go away when i push the clutch in. the noise also intensifies or decreases with how you let out the clutch, you let it out real quick and its real loud, then you release slowly and its quieter. There was another post about the same problem and hes got a video posted. The noise in the video is the same sound i got.

Yea that is typical with a lightweight flywheel. Nothing bad just an annoyance to some.


----------



## dubbinalbo (Dec 26, 2005)

i have a 96 2.0 and it wont stay in reverse it keeps popping out, is that a tranny issue or a cable adjustment


----------



## 1010 (Sep 8, 2007)

Question: Is there alot of problems with mk4 1.8 Jettas around 85,000 to 90,000 transmission-wise?
Should I start saving for a rebuild?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinalbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinalbo* »_i have a 96 2.0 and it wont stay in reverse it keeps popping out, is that a tranny issue or a cable adjustment

Sounds like an internal problem, most likely reverse idler which is very coomon. Does it a rumbling/racheting noise while reversing?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (1010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1010* »_Question: Is there alot of problems with mk4 1.8 Jettas around 85,000 to 90,000 transmission-wise?
Should I start saving for a rebuild?

There is really no mileage interval. VW trans are know for issues in general which could happen anywhere from new to 200K miles. 
Alot of it just pertains to how the car is driven and maintained with the exception of differential issues as they like to fail whenever they feel like it.


----------



## blurr20 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (APTuning)*

yes i have a 95 jetta vr6 with the o2a transmission. and how much to have it rebuilt. the trans code is CCM


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (blurr20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blurr20* »_yes i have a 95 jetta vr6 with the o2a transmission. and how much to have it rebuilt. the trans code is CCM

Rebuilds are $300 plus what ever parts are needed/recommended for replacement.


----------



## YETIface (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (APTuning)*

hi i have a 1999.5 Audi 1.8t quattro, and was wondering what I would need and approx. how much it would cost to do a 6 speed transmission swap, given i already have a 5..? any help would be great..


----------



## MikeMac (Apr 18, 2009)

What kind or warranty do you provide for stock rebuilds?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (MikeMac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeMac* »_What kind or warranty do you provide for stock rebuilds?

All stock rebuilds come with a 3month parts warranty and lifetime workmanship warranty.
The problem with having a longer warranty is the diff. As most anyone that knows VW trans knows diffs are totally unpredictable


----------



## vwheadz1 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: (APTuning)*

Yes I have a '03 gtiae with cracked and chipped 5th and 6th gear. How much would it be to replace both gears plus sync rings? Do I pay s/h to and from you and about how long would it take? I live in North Carolina 27893. Thanks David


----------



## rocketbails (Apr 26, 2009)

*noise problem*

Hi, I have a 99 Jetta 2.0 AEG manual. There is a crackling/clanking noise coming from under the car when it accelerates. The car also hesitates when in all gears but especially when in 1-3. When it first takes off it will hesitate and then just take off out of no where. Shifting in and out of gears is no problem and there is really no vibration. The noise only happens when the car is accelerating but it seems fine when the car has been sitting for a while and fine for the first 2 or 3 shifts and then gets really bad. Also, I took it to a local transmission shop and they said they will not touch VW's anymore. Is this a trans/clutch problem or more of and engine problem? Thanks

_Modified by rocketbails at 10:07 PM 5-5-2009_


_Modified by rocketbails at 10:08 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## flat4ever (May 22, 2003)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (APTuning)*

I need to replace my FBW code 02J. I know the case is cracked, and the diff failed. Can you PM the price for a rebuild?


----------



## jrtatonka (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (flat4ever)*

Will a clutch from a 02A/G60 corrado bolt up to an 02M 6speed? if not what will and how much would it cost?


_Modified by jrtatonka at 5:11 PM 5-19-2009_


----------



## DubbleTrubble (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (APTuning)*

These guys rock!, I wouldnt take my transmission to anyone else. They out in a pelequin about 5000 miles ago and I have had no problems.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (DubbleTrubble)*

can you guys source a 3.94 R&P and tdi fifth for my 02A CCM VR6 trans? I would like it rebuilt with wavetrac as well!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (BiH)*

It has been extremely busy here at the shop lately and don't the time I usually do to get on here. 
So if possible please IM or email any questions it will definitely be much quicker response
Thanks
Tom APTuning


----------



## PYRO_ZOOTS (Apr 9, 2009)

i have a 97 glx vr6 needs a rebuild. automatic transmission. 180k on the clock. my other question is how long till i would have to do an engine rebuild? and if you can please pm the price quote for both. thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (PYRO_ZOOTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PYRO_ZOOTS* »_i have a 97 glx vr6 needs a rebuild. automatic transmission. 180k on the clock. my other question is how long till i would have to do an engine rebuild? and if you can please pm the price quote for both. thanks.

Please call or email as this is way to involved to reply on a vortex pm
Thanks
Tom 
717-272-0916
[email protected]


----------



## Bundschuh (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (glijetta01)*

I recently purchased a 2001 Volkswagen Jetta Wolfsburg Edition. The transmission wound up dying on me the fourth day i had it. (it was a 500 dollar car w/ 171k miles). My dad and i bought an engine and transmission with 80k on it and are looking to replace it ourselves. If you can help me out with step by step instruction how to replace it that would be greatly appreciated.

- James


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bundschuh* »_I recently purchased a 2001 Volkswagen Jetta Wolfsburg Edition. The transmission wound up dying on me the fourth day i had it. (it was a 500 dollar car w/ 171k miles). My dad and i bought an engine and transmission with 80k on it and are looking to replace it ourselves. If you can help me out with step by step instruction how to replace it that would be greatly appreciated.
- James



Sorry cant do that. If your looking to repair the car yourself I would recommend purchasing a bently manual
Thanks
Tom


----------



## kkaarbo (Jul 10, 2009)

what is a god stage 2 racing clutch for my 04 gti without changing the flywheel


----------



## Blackwrath (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (APTuning)*

I have a vr6 trans o2a I believe its called and would like to fix my 5th gear because when the trans was in the car it would pop back into neutral, install a 3.94 ring and pinion and a peloquin diff. I have the r&p and diff and would like to know how much it will cost for the parts and labor for you guys to install everything and provide the 5th gear.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Rebuilds are $300 plus parts(labor for rebuilding trans only not R&R from vehicle)
For anything more specific please please email or call the shop as in many cases it gets way to long for a reply on vortex.
Thanks


----------



## 1.8turblow (Sep 13, 2008)

do you guys have any 5 speed o2j transmissions with a limited slip differential in stock? my old diff decided to commit suicide and take the bell housing with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8turblow* »_do you guys have any 5 speed o2j transmissions with a limited slip differential in stock? my old diff decided to commit suicide and take the bell housing with it.


We have 02J's and diffs but dont have them already together but can in a day. 
Price varies depending on the trans code. Please call or email to get a specific price.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (APTuning)*

IM'ed on gear options.
Steve


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (APTuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit Farmer* »_IM'ed on gear options.
Steve

Need reply. In a bit of a rush as my next race is two weeks away.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## littlenumnuts (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (APTuning)*

How much to rebuild 020 5 speed tranny, my reverse is gone.


----------



## Ruditchka (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (littlenumnuts)*

I believe my reverse idler is bad(ratcheting/rumbling in revers pretty loud but works OK and all forward gears are smooth and quiet)...If it is just this problem, how much over the $300 base price would you guess at? Its a 2000 cabrio stock. Thanks
Do you put new reverse gears(better than originals) in your rebuilds for this model since they are known to be less reliable due to the engine load on newer vw models that use these tranny's?
How much for a replacement rebuilt tranny...., if I go that route?


_Modified by Ruditchka at 11:18 AM 9-26-2009_


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

pm'ed


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

im looking for a stage 2+ or 3. for my mkv gli. i need the full clutch. with flywheel. if its an aluminum one that will be great. let me know on pricing


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (arismkv)*

Question, want to know what you guys recommend for modifications to an 02J tranny.
Will be in a Mk1 chassis, ~1800lbs full weight
Support 250-max hp, 300-ish ft-lbs torque,
Be used for some distance driving but mostly Track and Auto-x for fun.
I don't need custom ratios or dog-engagement, but I want the tranny to last and be reliable.
Cost is always an issue of course, but what would you recommend to fill this role? Obviously a diff, but what about synchros, what weak parts can I eliminate, etc...
Thanks for the information. You can PM me if you want.
Brendan


----------



## cuesoccer24 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (APTuning)*

would it be possible to swap a manual trans into an automatic jetta gls 1996?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *cuesoccer24* »_would it be possible to swap a manual trans into an automatic jetta gls 1996?


Yes


----------



## cuesoccer24 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (APTuning)*

how would i go about doing that and what would it cost me?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cuesoccer24)*

We can do the swap using used 020(what originally came on a manual 2.0) parts for about $1750
or
We can do the swap using all new parts with 02A cable shift trans for $3500


----------



## ryans05gli (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (APTuning)*

i am looking to get an audi a4 1.8t (current VW GLI) but i think i would miss my 6 speed a lot. is there a 6speed transmission i can swap into an a4 1.8t without too much hassle? and how much would that set up usually run?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryans05gli* »_i am looking to get an audi a4 1.8t (current VW GLI) but i think i would miss my 6 speed a lot. is there a 6speed transmission i can swap into an a4 1.8t without too much hassle? and how much would that set up usually run?


Alot of B6 A4's can be had with the 6speed. If swapping to a 6spd its not that terribly difficult but its not cheap as they are not that easy to come.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (APTuning)*

Bump for some great guys.brought my trans to them with no notice.They tore it down in front of me to let me know where I stood, and they rebuilt it in less than 4 days.Sourced me a 3.3 ring n pinion and a quaiffe.They will also be doing the 02a swap to replace the diff vomitting 020 in my mk3 1.8t.lol Thanks again guys


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for the positive feedback steve


----------



## matt_b620t (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: APTuning Transmission Rebuild and Upgrade Services!! (APTuning)*

Just a question, and I don't expect you to fix my car for Free. My 1990 . 90 Quattro 20V is very sluggish in first gear, it is strong 2nd through 5 but 1st is weak, does this sound like a transmission type problem to you?
MB


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

If by sluggish you mean slow it sounds like a power/running issue nothing to do with the trans.


----------



## VDUB MKIV (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey would a 1.8T EHA trans from a 04 GTI bolt up to my 2003 2.0 Mk4? I got the trans for free and all it needs is a bearing replaced and I was considering having you guys rebuild it for me. Please let me know when you get a chance.
Thanks.



_Modified by VDUB MKIV at 6:23 PM 3-14-2010_


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (MikeMac)*

Do you have any fix for the slop that's in my 6spd shifter box? Like the plastic bushings or cable connections(on the shifter side, not the tranny). I already replaced the endlink bushings with the brass ones. Now I need to get rid of the play in the shifter box itself. I've got 10mm of play in all directions. Any help?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *warranty225cpe* »_Do you have any fix for the slop that's in my 6spd shifter box? Like the plastic bushings or cable connections(on the shifter side, not the tranny). I already replaced the endlink bushings with the brass ones. Now I need to get rid of the play in the shifter box itself. I've got 10mm of play in all directions. Any help?


no sorry nothing aftermarket to fix it.
Are the bushings for the cable ends ok or are they worn out?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUB MKIV* »_Hey would a 1.8T EHA trans from a 04 GTI bolt up to my 2003 2.0 Mk4? I got the trans for free and all it needs is a bearing replaced and I was considering having you guys rebuild it for me. Please let me know when you get a chance.
Thanks.
Yes it will physically bolt up but axles will probably be different


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (APTuning)*

I just replaced the worn endlink bushings with the brass inserts. I need to rebuild the shifter box.


----------



## eip18t (May 3, 2007)

will an 02m accept an 02j casing? both 1.8t


----------



## eip18t (May 3, 2007)

will 02j casing work with 02m? both 1.8t


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *eip18t* »_will an 02m accept an 02j casing? both 1.8t



Nope


----------



## matt_b620t (Mar 6, 2007)

*90 20V Quattro 1990 / transmission sloppy*

Hey guys

My transmission feels really loose, and the shifter wobbles around and has way too much play. Someone told me its probably the bushings, can you guys sell the parts I need, I cannot seem to find them anywhere and pulling and shipping from GA is not really feasible.

Incidentally, worst case scenario its not bushings and I need a new tranny roughly how much am I looking at ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Def would need more info as I need to know car, trans, etc. 

Unless its an 020 there really are not common bushing failures to say yea replace that. But if you can get me some more info ill try to help best I can online.


----------



## Danmacary419 (Jun 5, 2010)

*020 che trans*

hey i have a 2.0 with a 020 che trans in it. first to second shift isnt straight back i have to wiggle to find second then when im shifting from second to third and i push up on the shifter in third to hard it grinds fourth grinds intermititly and fifth is ok but reverse has a chatter/grinding sound when gaining speed. while i was in the shop the other day it was stuck in reverse!! then i lost it for a second but it came back. do you think this is an internal problem or a linkage/adjusting problem in the shifter or in the engine bay? if it is internal how much to rebuild?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

It sounds like something internal judging by the grinding and getting stuck in gear, BUT what conditoion are the bushings and linkage in? 

You can try disconnecting the linkage and see if it shifts better/easier 

Rebuilds are $300 labor plus parts 

Thanks


----------



## Hestman1.8T (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a 2001 Jetta 1.8T wolfsburg. Today it just quit going into first gear. It goes in every other gear just fine. Although reverse grinds almost every time i shift it into it and the other gears grind sometimes too even if the clutch is to the floor. I have a kinetics 6puck clutch with their lightweight flywheel. Transmission is out of a beetle when my last one went out. 

I go to school and need as little downtime as possible. Could I arrange an appointment to bring the tranny to you out of the car if you think you know what the problem is? I live in akron oh so pa isnt that far of a drive. maybe like 6 hours tops depending on where you are. 

Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

yes we can defeinelty do that. Sound like at least the 1st/2nd gear selector hub and maybe some other stuff


----------



## Schnook (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey APTuning, I got a 04 1.8t with a AWP engine code and a 02Jtransmission with an EHA code with 1st not engaging and believe to have 1st and 2nd syncros gone due to downshifting into 1st would grind as well as shifting to second on a hard pull before 1st not being found. So I'm thinking the gears are worn as well. I am also very insterested in upgrading the diff to a peloquin. Any way to get a rough estimate or what do i need to do to get this ball rolling?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Really cant give an estimate on the repairs as I would need to see the extent of the damage first. 

The diff would be $795 or $845 depending on if yours is an early or late style, plus $300 for install and repair of the trans(parts would be additional.

Thanks


----------



## Schnook (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks, I talked to Michael and he gave me a better understanding on whats going to happen. Other than that, the crate came, pulled the tranny this weekend and dropped it off at the UPS store today


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

Dear APTuning:

Here is the situatuion. I have a VRT running 23psi daily and I'm done replacing 3rd gears due to breakage and was wondering what could be recommended. I've been reading all the posts I can find from those using the G Force gearsets and I think this is the way to go. I'm still trying to decide either the 2.67 or 3.0 1st-4th gear set; any input? Because this is driven as much as possible I would opt for the mirco polishing for greater durability. 

I was wondering what it might cost for the following-

1. Send you a used O2A CCM (trans was in decent working order before removal)
2. Replace any worn/damaged internals (i.e. bearings, syncros, ect)
3. Installation of APT gearset 1st-4th (best ratio for power goals)
4. Intall Peloquin (removed from broken trans) with new bearings and ARP fasteners

Give me your best options.

Thanks,

Tyler 
248-703-0726 cell
:thumbup:


----------



## shgauar_jp (Mar 1, 2009)

i have a pretty big project coming up for my 2000 vrt, so i figured while the engine is ripped apart i might as well pay some attention to the tranny. 

i dont know much about transmissions yet, so im not exactly sure what im looking for. but i just want to replace all bearing, seals, or anything else that would be wise to replace while its out. also if there is anything i should replace due to increased power (max 450hp) 

im a litte far away to bring it in to you guys, but i was wondering how much you would charge for anything i need.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

YETIface said:


> hi i have a 1999.5 Audi 1.8t quattro, and was wondering what I would need and approx. how much it would cost to do a 6 speed transmission swap, given i already have a 5..? any help would be great..


 there are somewhat involved and would need the trans, shiftbox, drive shaft, subframe, mounts/brackets, front axles, and spindles. 

this is worst case scenario for the most part as depening on build date what not of the car some may not need subframe, mounts, or spindles. Ive done a couple of these swaps all on the pre '99.5 cars and have needed everything but there are 3 different combinations and some dont need all the parts. 

Cost would be somewhere in the $4000 range if all parts are needed. 

hope this helps.


----------



## FalconBenny (Aug 23, 2009)

quick question, i have a 2000 gti vr6 (12v head) that i need a new tranny for. I was hoping there was a 6 speed that would bolt up, I've seen gear sets for sale but would rather buy a complete one. So my question or questions are what ones bolt up? do you have them or where can i find them? what else if anything is needed for the swap? and price or prices? thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Im'd


----------



## v.dubluv (Jan 5, 2009)

*trani problems*

i need a price on a 5 speed transmission (020).for 92 cabriolet.it grinds when shifting 1st to 2nd and pops out of 5th


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

v.dubluv said:


> i need a price on a 5 speed transmission (020).for 92 cabriolet.it grinds when shifting 1st to 2nd and pops out of 5th


$550 plus core, have plenty in stock


----------



## DowJetta1998 (Dec 7, 2009)

*2001 Jetta Wolfsburg Transmission*

Price for a rebuilding a 5 speed manual and cost of shipping etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

DowJetta1998 said:


> Price for a rebuilding a 5 speed manual and cost of shipping etc.


 $300 plus parts, shipping would be $100 

Thanks


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

i have 01 jetta 5speed wanted to know how much it be if i bought lsd and had you all do the work ill bring the tranny to you and you could ship it back 

Thanks


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Who do you source your bearings through? Having some trouble finding a few maybe you could help me out? PM me if you can help, Thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## mikemikemike (Dec 14, 2009)

I have some concerns about your G-Force sets.Forum Link Page 1-4. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

mikemikemike said:


> I have some concerns about your G-Force sets.Forum Link Page 1-4. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thank you


 Ideally please call teh shop to discuss anything in depth or technical on the gearsets as it would make for quite alot of typing. 

Also those posts are somewhat old and have been a couple revisions and updates to the gearsets.


----------



## v.dubluv (Jan 5, 2009)

*making this purchase*



APTuning said:


> $550 plus core, have plenty in stock


Is it possible for me to speak with someone tomorrow about making this purchase. Also I need a 16 valve lightened flywheel but does that mean I need a double pin pressure plate? Please if you know give me a list of what else I need besides the flywheel. I'd like to have everything needed to install tranny right away. Thanks for all your help. Gilbert

no one has gotten back to me.... (i was told tom would!)


----------



## hunbrovw (Apr 4, 2010)

APT guys, 
Heres my situation if you dont mind helping and advising. I have a 03 gti 24v w/o2m gearbox. Had some noises coming from gearbox and first off-the-hip diagnosed a possible output shaft bearing seeing the moise sounded like marbles in 1st gear. Upon pulling gearbox is when i found the stock dual-mass flywheel w/a lot of play with the flywheel. Opted at the time to replace the clutch w/ FST stage 1+ clutch kit. After reassembly and first test drive car feels much better but still have the "marbles grumbling" sound and slight vibration. With clutch not engaged the "marbles" are still there but if you engage the clutch everything is fine. Chatter is not a problem just rev a little higher off the line. I also have BFI stage 2 mounts so everything is more pronounced than stock.
My questions are with your experience and knowledge do you fellas see much wear on the input and output shafts and does the description of my issues sound alonh those parts? I have the ability to do the repairs but am leaning on just letting the experts hand these things, big faer would be missing something or not being able to get parts. I have dropped about $2500 in the last couple of months but before i start modding i want my car reliable and safe. Please any info or guidance you can give me is most appreciated. Thank you Grant Ford


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

hunbrovw said:


> APT guys,
> Heres my situation if you dont mind helping and advising. I have a 03 gti 24v w/o2m gearbox. Had some noises coming from gearbox and first off-the-hip diagnosed a possible output shaft bearing seeing the moise sounded like marbles in 1st gear. Upon pulling gearbox is when i found the stock dual-mass flywheel w/a lot of play with the flywheel. Opted at the time to replace the clutch w/ FST stage 1+ clutch kit. After reassembly and first test drive car feels much better but still have the "marbles grumbling" sound and slight vibration. With clutch not engaged the "marbles" are still there but if you engage the clutch everything is fine. Chatter is not a problem just rev a little higher off the line. I also have BFI stage 2 mounts so everything is more pronounced than stock.
> My questions are with your experience and knowledge do you fellas see much wear on the input and output shafts and does the description of my issues sound alonh those parts? I have the ability to do the repairs but am leaning on just letting the experts hand these things, big faer would be missing something or not being able to get parts. I have dropped about $2500 in the last couple of months but before i start modding i want my car reliable and safe. Please any info or guidance you can give me is most appreciated. Thank you Grant Ford


Honestly with what your describing I would really need the trans here and there is definitely some internal issue and really don't wanna guess blindly at it.


----------



## hunbrovw (Apr 4, 2010)

silly question but do you have o2m boxes in stock for sale? have you seen wear on input/output shafts? Short on solutions. Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

I believe im currently out 

Not really seen wear on the shafts but have seen bearing failure.


----------



## brandnewbeginning (Apr 27, 2007)

--02 GTI 1.8t--Trans is pretty stiff while shifting and tends to grind if I attempt to powershift in pretty much any gear. Motor and tranny are out right now for motor build, going to try different fluid in the tran to see if it helps but what do you think could be the problem/estimate for rebuild? I live in AZ
pm if possible, thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Sounds like possibly something with the shift tower/forks inside the trans 

The problem is once it grinds once it starts causing irreversible damage to the hub and syncros

Rebuild are $300 plus parts


----------



## v.dubluv (Jan 5, 2009)

APTuning said:


> $550 plus core, have plenty in stock


I'm ready.i send a email no reply.Tom please call me 2128449778/gill.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

v.dubluv said:


> I'm ready.i send a email no reply.Tom please call me 2128449778/gill.


I talked to you day before yesterday I thought I was waiting to here from you on what you wanted to do for clutch


----------



## kabek (Oct 7, 2010)

APT,

Looking for some expert advice. 

I have a Mk IV Golf, APR stage 3 with a SPEC Stg2 VR6 clutch, G60 single-mass steel Flywheel, with a swapped out taller 5th gear for optimal freeway cruising. Well I have been having an issue shifting into 3rd gear in approximately the 2500-3500 range whether upshifting or down shifting. When trying to put it into gear it gets kicked out and the shifter reverberates there. So today did a transmission fluid change to the synthetic AMS 75W-90 hoping that would fix it. The fluid swap did help a bit but the issue isn't completely resolved. What do you think?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

kabek said:


> APT,
> 
> Looking for some expert advice.
> 
> I have a Mk IV Golf, APR stage 3 with a SPEC Stg2 VR6 clutch, G60 single-mass steel Flywheel, with a swapped out taller 5th gear for optimal freeway cruising. Well I have been having an issue shifting into 3rd gear in approximately the 2500-3500 range whether upshifting or down shifting. When trying to put it into gear it gets kicked out and the shifter reverberates there. So today did a transmission fluid change to the synthetic AMS 75W-90 hoping that would fix it. The fluid swap did help a bit but the issue isn't completely resolved. What do you think?


may be something with the shifter linkage/cables but that would be the lucky thing, other more likely issue is probably something with the 3/4 selector hub


----------



## BlazinVR (Jun 15, 2010)

hi.

i currently have a 2001 vw GTI VR6 with 160,000 miles and the 5-speed manual transmission, and every now and then a gear will grind. i'm thinking a rebuild will be needed soon. so now i was wondering... does the rebuild that you guys do support 350 hp? i've always heard that the 02J 5-speed is weak, but i was hoping it would be possible to build it up so that it can handle some extra power and high RPM shifts, yet still be good for daily driving. so yea, let me know what your guys' rebuild is capable of handling, thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

BlazinVR said:


> hi.
> 
> i currently have a 2001 vw GTI VR6 with 160,000 miles and the 5-speed manual transmission, and every now and then a gear will grind. i'm thinking a rebuild will be needed soon. so now i was wondering... does the rebuild that you guys do support 350 hp? i've always heard that the 02J 5-speed is weak, but i was hoping it would be possible to build it up so that it can handle some extra power and high RPM shifts, yet still be good for daily driving. so yea, let me know what your guys' rebuild is capable of handling, thanks.



Please send an email to [email protected]


----------



## RjRacing (Nov 14, 2008)

Do you sell beefed up syncro and gear rebuild kits for an 02j or is it just factory replacement parts? I am doing a gt35r build on my 02 gti 1.8t and either need to beef up the trans or swap it out, please let me know, thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

RjRacing said:


> Do you sell beefed up syncro and gear rebuild kits for an 02j or is it just factory replacement parts? I am doing a gt35r build on my 02 gti 1.8t and either need to beef up the trans or swap it out, please let me know, thanks.


the only options really for that would be to switch to 02A syncros and gear assemblies, the syncro teeth are twice as big therefore more durable and the gear teeth are slightly larger. This however doesnt add a whole lot in terms of all out strength. 

Another option is to run our Race Gearset which may be need for teh power a 35r is capable of.

feel free to email for further questions or info


----------



## RjRacing (Nov 14, 2008)

great info, thanks, i sent you an email


----------



## rb26dett32 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm in need of a transmission but not just another stock one that will break if I floor it. As of right now I have more money than I usually have so I'm tempted to buy something that will hold over 500wtq. I need basically the best I can get for an 03 1.8t whether that's a built 5spd or 6spd I don't care. I just want something (If it exists) that doesn't have to be rebuilt/replaced every month. I have 8 cores in my garage and they all are destroyed. Some break when shifting into 2nd or 3rd. But one has broke while doing a 3rd gear pull. Now that's just disappointing not being able to go WOT in a car you've invested so much money into. But if I can't find a transmission that can take the power I'm going to be parting the car out and building another honda. I can have just as much fun driving around in a Honda with the same transmission for years but with the gti I've had 8 in 2 years... Please get back to me asap. Whether it's buying a whole new transmission or sending one of mine it just let me know what it'll cost me to get one. If you could send it in a pm that'd also be nice. Thanks.


----------



## toquikforsilver (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello, I have a 2004 24v GLI. Tranny code 02m. Its pretty much on its last leg i believe. How much for a rebuilt transmission with a warranty if possible? shipped to Greenland NH.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

toquikforsilver said:


> Hello, I have a 2004 24v GLI. Tranny code 02m. Its pretty much on its last leg i believe. How much for a rebuilt transmission with a warranty if possible? shipped to Greenland NH.


A rebuilt trans would be roughly $1700, what is wrong with yours? 99% of the time it is substantially cheaper to rebuild what you have. 

Feel free to email me [email protected] with more details


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

:wave: I have two cores just layin around and I know it's inevitable for the third, sooo I'm interested in having one rebuilt. It's out of a mk3 vr, I'm curious about a LSD with 3.94 ring and pin..Maybe a diesel fifth to gain a lil fuel economyopcorn: just a ball park.. I blew the diff right out of both.. This pevious one was still driving I don't know how:laugh::screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

sweetrocco420 said:


> :wave: I have two cores just layin around and I know it's inevitable for the third, sooo I'm interested in having one rebuilt. It's out of a mk3 vr, I'm curious about a LSD with 3.94 ring and pin..Maybe a diesel fifth to gain a lil fuel economyopcorn: just a ball park.. I blew the diff right out of both.. This pevious one was still driving I don't know how:laugh::screwy:



Please send an email to [email protected] as its easier to discuss prices and options that way.


----------



## BshmstrVRt (Feb 19, 2011)

Just wanted to pop in and say thanks to [email protected] APT for the 1 day turn around on my trans with 1-4 race gear set and lsd install :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: THANKS APT! I will hopefully have it installed tomorrow.


----------



## Slam-Hog (Aug 12, 2010)

My o2a doesn't go into reverse. I think pretty much all the syncros are shot, and the axel seals leak..... yeah I think thats everything. lol

How much for a rebuilt trans? 178WHP. Something thats going to last. I'd have two cores.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Slam-Hog said:


> My o2a doesn't go into reverse. I think pretty much all the syncros are shot, and the axel seals leak..... yeah I think thats everything. lol
> 
> How much for a rebuilt trans? 178WHP. Something thats going to last. I'd have two cores.


$950 plus core(up to $250 core charge) I should have some on the shelf ready to go


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

jagt21VR6 said:


> Hello, I just got off the phone with Ryan at your shop. He is telling me you arent going to be able to get my gli back together until next Tuesday?



I'm sorry but this is definitely not the avenue to address this. I handle online sales and advertising. However the reason being that not until the following week is probably that we are already booked for Monday-Wednesday and will be gone from Thursday-Sunday for Waterfest. 

Feel free to call, email, or pm but trying to resolve this via our transmission repair thread isn't the most feasible way, mainly because Im just a middle man.

Thanks
Tom


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks for getting back to me Tom. I did call and talk to Ryan so waiting is what I will be doing...I will edit that out for you...


----------



## Schnook (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey guys, I broke my tower housing on my 02J 5sp and it took out the locking adjustment. Also, the tower looks to be stripped out. I'd like to replace the assembly and be done with it. Could you guys quote me on the assembly?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Schnook said:


> Hey guys, I broke my tower housing on my 02J 5sp and it took out the locking adjustment. Also, the tower looks to be stripped out. I'd like to replace the assembly and be done with it. Could you guys quote me on the assembly?


Normally looking about $150 but I might not even have any available right now. email me a pic of yours so i can see what style please.


----------



## Islander (May 20, 2005)

*Reverse going out on late 1999 Cabrio*

The reverse gear is going out on my car. It pops out unless I hold it in with the shifter and it sort of rattles or grinds when backing up. All 5 forward gears are just fine. It's all stock (2.0 ABA/020 trans) but I'm out in California. How much am I looking at with shipping for either a swap for a rebuilt 020 or to rebuild my transmission? 

Also, I've seen a couple different comments about replacing the differential rivets with high strength bolts on 020 transmissions. Is this part of a standard rebuild? If not, is it something that you can do for an additional cost? 

Thanks for any help you can offer.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Islander said:


> The reverse gear is going out on my car. It pops out unless I hold it in with the shifter and it sort of rattles or grinds when backing up. All 5 forward gears are just fine. It's all stock (2.0 ABA/020 trans) but I'm out in California. How much am I looking at with shipping for either a swap for a rebuilt 020 or to rebuild my transmission?
> 
> Also, I've seen a couple different comments about replacing the differential rivets with high strength bolts on 020 transmissions. Is this part of a standard rebuild? If not, is it something that you can do for an additional cost?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer.:thumbup:


 we can def help you out and can take care of any route you wanna go. 

Since there are so many options in your scenario please shoot me an email as it will be way easier then back and forth on here 

[email protected] 

thanks


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

price for a rebuilt o2m with the rivets replaced? Do you have any extras?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

hootyburra said:


> price for a rebuilt o2m with the rivets replaced? Do you have any extras?


4cyl? 6cyl? code? do you have a core?


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> 4cyl? 6cyl? code? do you have a core?


4cl o2m. I have one from an 04 GLI that lost first. 
I had talked with someone from your company on the phone a few weeks ago about fixing the fork or a synchro. 

Any recommendations for a clutch package to handle up to 400tq?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

hootyburra said:


> 4cl o2m. I have one from an 04 GLI that lost first.
> I had talked with someone from your company on the phone a few weeks ago about fixing the fork or a synchro.
> 
> Any recommendations for a clutch package to handle up to 400tq?


It would def be cheaper to fix yours, to repair yours you are only looking at about $500 if its just the fork. Whereas a rebuilt would be $1500 plus core

I would probably go with the South Bend Stage 3 daily. Holds the power yet still reasonable to drive.


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> It would def be cheaper to fix yours, to repair yours you are only looking at about $500 if its just the fork. Whereas a rebuilt would be $1500 plus core
> 
> I would probably go with the South Bend Stage 3 daily. Holds the power yet still reasonable to drive.


Alright. I don't think it is the fork I had every other gear except 1st. 
The previous owner supposedly had a SBstg3 in there and I toasted that. I will know for sure when I get the transmission pulled today and I will give you a call. Thanks for the info.


----------



## StatickMK4 (Aug 30, 2011)

looking for 5 speed tranny for 99.5 jetta vr6. shipped to 85037 i have a core.

thanks.


----------



## StatickMK4 (Aug 30, 2011)

can someone help me from aptuning help here


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

StatickMK4 said:


> looking for 5 speed tranny for 99.5 jetta vr6. shipped to 85037 i have a core.
> 
> thanks.


$950 for the trans
$125 shipping approx
$350 core for trans and crate, refunded with return of your salvageable core.


----------



## DA-MAX (Apr 30, 2005)

The car is an '05 GTI 1.8T 5spd, I recently bought it with 75k on the clock. About a month ago, I started to get a bad whine from the transmission, I figured it might be a bad throwout bearing, but before I could act on getting a new clutch/bearing installed one morning while driving home the transmission became VERY hard to get into gear. 

I had to slam it into pretty much all of the gears. I made it home and parked the car, when I started it later that morning the car was now ENGAGED IN GEAR in all gears, even in NEUTRAL. The clutch has to come up waaaaay past the normal frication point to engage and even when engaged the car does not move smoothly, but lunges forward violently and chirps the tires then stops abruptly. It does this in reverse as well. 

I was considering a used trans and found a few for $475, but it seems $300 plus parts might be a better option....so to the guys at APT, any estimates would be great...I'd yank the trans and bring it up there next weekend, I need my baby back on the road!! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

DA-MAX said:


> I was considering a used trans and found a few for $475, but it seems $300 plus parts might be a better option....so to the guys at APT, any estimates would be great...I'd yank the trans and bring it up there next weekend, I need my baby back on the road!! :thumbup:


 Sorry really cant give a quote until we open it up and see what all is wrong but i can tell you average is $300-$500 in parts


----------



## sole7718 (Nov 12, 2011)

*Need advice with 5th gear not engaging*

I just replaced my clutch/flywheel in my '04 jetta tdi. Thanks to you all, I was able to undertake this task. I have one problem. Before replacing the clutch, I was having trouble with 5th gear and forced it the shifter into 5th. Well, it did not grab and remaind in neutral. Now that the clutch has been replaced, all gears work great except for 5th which remains in neutral. Anyone have any ideas why?

Thank you for all you assistance prior to this


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

sole7718 said:


> I just replaced my clutch/flywheel in my '04 jetta tdi. Thanks to you all, I was able to undertake this task. I have one problem. Before replacing the clutch, I was having trouble with 5th gear and forced it the shifter into 5th. Well, it did not grab and remaind in neutral. Now that the clutch has been replaced, all gears work great except for 5th which remains in neutral. Anyone have any ideas why?
> 
> Thank you for all you assistance prior to this


Sounds like something may have broke with the linkage when it was forced in. 

I would pull the end cap off and see if there are any broken pieces in there


----------



## sole7718 (Nov 12, 2011)

*5th gear not engaging*

By the end cap, i imagine you mean the cover at the end og the transmission near the driver side front wheel. I did open it and when i spin the wheel, the gear turns while in neutral. There are no loose pieces in there and nothing broken as far as I can tell. Do I need to remove the transmission again? Thanks again for any advice


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

sole7718 said:


> By the end cap, i imagine you mean the cover at the end og the transmission near the driver side front wheel. I did open it and when i spin the wheel, the gear turns while in neutral. There are no loose pieces in there and nothing broken as far as I can tell. Do I need to remove the transmission again? Thanks again for any advice


Your gonna have to put it in 5th and see what is happening.

In nuetral only the one gear should spin free, do they both spin free?


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*Audi Tiptronic (A6, Allroad) TC code*

What is your suggestion to fix the common torque converter lock up clutch error code on Tiptronic transmissions?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

vtraudt said:


> What is your suggestion to fix the common torque converter lock up clutch error code on Tiptronic transmissions?


sorry we don't do much with the autos but I believe the issue is usually the convertor or pump.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> may be something with the shifter linkage/cables but that would be the lucky thing, other more likely issue is probably something with the 3/4 selector hub


 I had the same issue up until december when something snapped and the car got stuck in 3rd gear. I haven't seen the car since then, and just this week had a chance to check it out. I'm fearing it's this problem and will need a rebuild - just hoping it didn't leave loose pieces in there to damage the rest of the components


----------



## nachomax (Mar 28, 2012)

My wife's 99 Cabrio Auto with 246k miles has a problem with the diff. It shifts ok, but the humming sound get louder with speed. Do you sell the differentials separate from the trans? If so, how much? If not, do you rebuild them and at what price?

Thanks,

Nacho

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrapin94 (Apr 3, 2012)

*2.0 mk3 gti*

Do you guys have conversion kits or do you guys do transmission swaps? I wanna convert my auto to a manual. How much would it cost? 97 2.0L MK3 GTI.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Scrapin94 said:


> Do you guys have conversion kits or do you guys do transmission swaps? I wanna convert my auto to a manual. How much would it cost? 97 2.0L MK3 GTI.


 We can do conversions, please email me - [email protected] - to get a quote on something of that nature


----------



## QA2 (Feb 28, 2012)

*020 9A Rebuild or swap with rebuilt??*

My daughter was driving her 85 Cabriolet last week and she lost 4th gear. She told me there was no loud kind of sound. She was shifting from 3rd to 4th and missed 4th and hit 2nd. She then shifted back to 3rd and proceded to 4th and there was no 4th. 

The next day I re-bushed the linkage and replaced the linkage rods. I was not too worried about the "no 4th" gear problem thinking that when I replaced all the shifter linkage bushings, it would go away.

I finished up the linkage bushings and adjusted the shifter and I have the same problem. The shifter does feel better than it did though....

I manually moved the selector through each gear and the tranny did engage in all gears but 4th. There is a different feel when you manually select 4th compared to the other gears. You can hear and feel the shifter move the gears on all but 4th. When it goes to move to 4th, it feels like it is just the selector moving, nothing else.

When the car is moving, you can't move the shifter into any of the other gears without the clutch but it will fall right into 4th no problem.

I found two 9a's, a FN and a FF tranny but I like the idea of rebuilt tranny better than a used tranny, any chance of getting a price quoate to rebuild or swap the 9A?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Monday afternoon bump*


----------



## poopsonu (May 25, 2008)

I have an 2002 vw gti vr6 5-speed, 02j I believe. 

The pendulum mount point has worn lose and had to be heliocoiled several times, It is now 3/4 inch. Can you brace the transmission in another location or reinforce the hole? I'm afraid that if I wear it out again I'll dig into the case.

I have VF mounts all around. Some people have said the pendulum mount is to stiff for this application and wheres the hole.

What can you do for me and how much?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

poopsonu said:


> I have an 2002 vw gti vr6 5-speed, 02j I believe.
> 
> The pendulum mount point has worn lose and had to be heliocoiled several times, It is now 3/4 inch. Can you brace the transmission in another location or reinforce the hole? I'm afraid that if I wear it out again I'll dig into the case.
> 
> ...


Ive seen this happen but not anything specific to the the mounts. 

It can be fixed, please email me and I can get a quote together [email protected]


----------



## poopsonu (May 25, 2008)

E-mailed  Thanks for the fast response on here.


----------



## supersporttdi (Jul 16, 2012)

*05 MKIV TDI Jetta*

I've got a whirring noise coming from the gear box. I did a gear oil flush with it as per a tech bulletin i had come across. I'm not sure if the gears are going bad or if its the diff. any ideas?


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

supersporttdi said:


> I've got a whirring noise coming from the gear box. I did a gear oil flush with it as per a tech bulletin i had come across. I'm not sure if the gears are going bad or if its the diff. any ideas?


I had good luck (also with synchros) by adding 'moly'.


----------



## supersporttdi (Jul 16, 2012)

vtraudt said:


> I had good luck (also with synchros) by adding 'moly'.


Part of the problem is I don't know where the whirring is coming from. Is it the diff or is it the shift gears themselves? I found some shavings when I went to drain and replace the fluid. Gear box has about 100k miles on it now.


----------



## 677480 (Apr 1, 2012)

*HELP*

I have a 1996 MK3 Jetta Trek 2.0L that now has a quickly failing transmission in it and i would like to have it rebuilt with better than stock parts. I plan to upgrade my engine or atleast its performance making the car have much more hp than stock obviously. What would it cost to have you guys do a complete rebuit of the engine and tansmission to make this car almost untouchable by other tunners on the street? 

And I would also like a quote on just reubiling the tranmission with better than stock parts and an idea of how long this would take. OR..What would it cost to have you build me a new better than stock tranmission so i can continue to drive the car while its built? Would you offer any discount to me if i gave you the old tranmission out of the car once i recieved the new one and had it installed? 

Thank you
Mike

Please feel free to call with any questions, this is a serious inquiry
703-945-8691


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I have a 1996 MK3 Jetta Trek 2.0L that now has a quickly failing transmission in it and i would like to have it rebuilt with better than stock parts. I plan to upgrade my engine or atleast its performance making the car have much more hp than stock obviously. What would it cost to have you guys do a complete rebuit of the engine and tansmission to make this car almost untouchable by other tunners on the street?
> 
> And I would also like a quote on just reubiling the tranmission with better than stock parts and an idea of how long this would take. OR..What would it cost to have you build me a new better than stock tranmission so i can continue to drive the car while its built? Would you offer any discount to me if i gave you the old tranmission out of the car once i recieved the new one and had it installed?
> 
> ...


 Please email me as this is way more in depth and beyond the scope of this thread


----------



## hashagen7 (Feb 5, 2009)

*trans swap*

Will a 5 speed manual from a 1995 vr6 jetta work in a 2001 vr6 jetta?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

hashagen7 said:


> Will a 5 speed manual from a 1995 vr6 jetta work in a 2001 vr6 jetta?


No


----------



## evileagl (Sep 30, 2003)

*Little advice*

I am completely rebuilding the shifter on 91 GTI. The book calls for Molybdenum Disulphide grease.
I have some paste from Hondaline that is 60% MoS2, however it cautions against use on plastic. Since the shift ball is essentially a plastic bearing, I am concerned. Anyone has any experience to share or advice what I can use safely long term.
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

We typically just use standard heavy duty automotive grease, the shift linkage isnt that high tech and have not seen an issue by using different kinds.


----------



## mazinwymbs (Nov 22, 2012)

Just sent my transmission to these guys last week. So far it has been a good experience with them. Tom has always taken my calls and answered any questions I have had. I will def keep you guys up to date when I get my transmission back. So far so good.

Btw Tom I just sent you that email with the part that I am needing to replace on the transmission.


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Emailed with some questions


----------



## cobra1 (Nov 10, 2012)

*87 scirocco 16V 5 speed*

I'm looking to up grade it to a new ver any help or the cost of a rebuilt


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

cobra1 said:


> I'm looking to up grade it to a new ver any help or the cost of a rebuilt


Im sorry you are upgrading to a new what?


----------



## mazinwymbs (Nov 22, 2012)

*happy overall customer*

Finally got my new transmission into my 95 Jetta. So far so good. Tranny seems to be great. Mine was so busted that Tom told me I would have to replace it, so he sent me a new one. He helped me out with any question I had and most of the time it was in a timely fashion. Would def recommend these guys. Thanks Tom.


----------



## Jony (Jan 10, 2013)

*Need close ratio 020*

Hi, I am looking for a new or rebuilt 2H / 4K like close ratio 020 transmission for a MK1 8V or a reference to a reputable source. Thanks.


----------



## 88jettaguy (Mar 4, 2008)

evileagl said:


> I am completely rebuilding the shifter on 91 GTI. The book calls for Molybdenum Disulphide grease.
> I have some paste from Hondaline that is 60% MoS2, however it cautions against use on plastic. Since the shift ball is essentially a plastic bearing, I am concerned. Anyone has any experience to share or advice what I can use safely long term.
> Thanks


Why not rebuild with smartshift from USRT no need to worry about corrosive greases


----------



## SlammeDEur0 (Oct 29, 2012)

2002 gti 1.8t o2j trans 
I can't get into 1st gear , should I send it to you guys for a rebuild , or its this a much less expensive fix 
All other gear work fine including reverse- no slips no grinds nothing unusual


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

SlammeDEur0 said:


> 2002 gti 1.8t o2j trans
> I can't get into 1st gear , should I send it to you guys for a rebuild , or its this a much less expensive fix
> All other gear work fine including reverse- no slips no grinds nothing unusual


Def gonna need a rebuild, sounds like the 1/2 hub is damaged. Feel free to contact me [email protected] and we can arrange getting the trans to us.


----------



## smalls7552 (Mar 11, 2013)

*tranny upgrade*

Hey was wondering on how much it would cost for a built tranny? I have a mk4 r32 built with a turbo making 540 at the wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

smalls7552 said:


> Hey was wondering on how much it would cost for a built tranny? I have a mk4 r32 built with a turbo making 540 at the wheels


Please email me as this isn't something easy to quote
[email protected]


----------



## joshman42 (Sep 27, 2010)

Do you have any rebuilt transmissions for an 03 Jetta TDI? Trans code is EGR. Or how long to rebuild mine after I drop it off?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

joshman42 said:


> Do you have any rebuilt transmissions for an 03 Jetta TDI? Trans code is EGR. Or how long to rebuild mine after I drop it off?


Sorry no rebuilds currently on hand. Turn around time is usually 2-3 days depending on the severity of damage and parts needed.


----------



## dblock (Feb 14, 2006)

Have a 01 Jetta 1.8t with the o2j transmission. Car has 204k on it and the it grinds going into 3rd about 50% of the time. Leading me to believe its a synchro. What would be the cost on fixing this issue? I could drive down and have you do the work if possible.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

dblock said:


> Have a 01 Jetta 1.8t with the o2j transmission. Car has 204k on it and the it grinds going into 3rd about 50% of the time. Leading me to believe its a synchro. What would be the cost on fixing this issue? I could drive down and have you do the work if possible.


 We charge $300 plus parts for trans rebuild. I can't quote parts until its torn down, especially on something such as what you described as most of the time its more then just a syncro. The syncro is the cause but the noise you hear is the gear grinding against the hub.


----------



## eligti1.8t (Apr 13, 2010)

*tranny leaking issues*

ok let me start with this, my clutch started slipping on my 2005 mk4 gti 1.8t, my mechanic tells me that it is leaking thru the axle drive seals and the input shaft seals, i have already dropped over $500 in parts but now the stealership is trying to knock another couple hundred out of me that i dont have :banghead: do you guys carry these seals if so i can stop by and get them if its a reasonable price.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

eligti1.8t said:


> ok let me start with this, my clutch started slipping on my 2005 mk4 gti 1.8t, my mechanic tells me that it is leaking thru the axle drive seals and the input shaft seals, i have already dropped over $500 in parts but now the stealership is trying to knock another couple hundred out of me that i dont have :banghead: do you guys carry these seals if so i can stop by and get them if its a reasonable price.


Yes we have them, they are roughly $20ea


----------



## eligti1.8t (Apr 13, 2010)

thanks thats a good price, sadly i just got told that the leak in my tranny is due to a hole breaking in the inside of my transmision, i have never seen this happen before on a transmision especially on a stock car, the chunk that blew off snapped the pins on my pressure plate making my clutch start slipping :banghead::banghead::banghead: so now a simple clutch job has turned into a transmision replace, i mean seriously a hole?????


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

eligti1.8t said:


> thanks thats a good price, sadly i just got told that the leak in my tranny is *due to a hole breaking in the inside of my transmision*, i have never seen this happen before on a transmision especially on a stock car, the chunk that blew off snapped the pins on my pressure plate making my clutch start slipping :banghead::banghead::banghead: so now a simple clutch job has turned into a transmision replace, i mean seriously a hole?????


Not sure what exactly you are referring to as it sounds like you a describing a bunch of different things but I have seen transmission failures from stock cars to 500+hp so it wouldn't be unheard of.


----------



## eligti1.8t (Apr 13, 2010)

the pin inside the differential got loose and it openned up a hole on the tramsmision housing, the chunk of metal that broke off messed up both my clutch and preassure plate so now i have to replace the transmision and the complete clutch assembly, at least thats what im thinking by seeing the damage.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

eligti1.8t said:


> the pin inside the differential got loose and it openned up a hole on the tramsmision housing, the chunk of metal that broke off messed up both my clutch and preassure plate so now i have to replace the transmision and the complete clutch assembly, at least thats what im thinking by seeing the damage.


Yea that is pretty common of a diff failure, that or a rivet head breaks off any chews everything up inside.


----------



## eligti1.8t (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah from the looks of it thats what happened to it









Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fifthgear (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm having a lot of similar problems to other users on here and I'm thinking that swapping out my transmission (o2j) with a rebuilt one would be the cheapest and best option. Do you offer that service? Where I can order a rebuilt tranny for xx of dollars and then send you back my core?

from zip 33133 approx.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

fifthgear said:


> I'm having a lot of similar problems to other users on here and I'm thinking that swapping out my transmission (o2j) with a rebuilt one would be the cheapest and best option. Do you offer that service? Where I can order a rebuilt tranny for xx of dollars and then send you back my core?
> 
> from zip 33133 approx.
> 
> Thanks


You can order a rebuilt trans from us. 02J's are $950 plus core($250) which is refunded with return of your rebuildable core. Shipping is usually about $100


----------



## kdiver58 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Shipping and Rebuild cost*

I have a 2003 VW GTI 1.8T 5 speed making about 200 HP at the wheels. About 10,000 miles ago I had, OUT OF THE BLUE, a day in which the force to shift went WAY up. After that I replaced the clutch slave and the clutch master cylinder and adjusted the cables. It got easier to shift but now , unless I am very careful, it will grind when downshifting to 1st gear. Going up 1 to 5 is not problem and down 5 to 2 is no problem. 
Any ideas and if it is an internal problem what is your guess on the cost to fix , I understand it's a guess, and what would be the shipping cost and your recommendation for a shipping carrier? I have no idea what is weighs so I can't even venture a guess on the shipping cost. Thanks ... K

P.S.... The car has 232,000 miles on the original, clutch, pressure plate and throw-out bearing.


----------



## fifthgear (Jun 23, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> You can order a rebuilt trans from us. 02J's are $950 plus core($250) which is refunded with return of your rebuildable core. Shipping is usually about $100



Ok awesome, also, what about availability of O2M transmissions? and pricing?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

fifthgear said:


> Ok awesome, also, what about availability of O2M transmissions? and pricing?


I should have most in stock, $1250(+$350 core charge)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

kdiver58 said:


> I have a 2003 VW GTI 1.8T 5 speed making about 200 HP at the wheels. About 10,000 miles ago I had, OUT OF THE BLUE, a day in which the force to shift went WAY up. After that I replaced the clutch slave and the clutch master cylinder and adjusted the cables. It got easier to shift but now , unless I am very careful, it will grind when downshifting to 1st gear. Going up 1 to 5 is not problem and down 5 to 2 is no problem.
> Any ideas and if it is an internal problem what is your guess on the cost to fix , I understand it's a guess, and what would be the shipping cost and your recommendation for a shipping carrier? I have no idea what is weighs so I can't even venture a guess on the shipping cost. Thanks ... K
> 
> P.S.... The car has 232,000 miles on the original, clutch, pressure plate and throw-out bearing.


What mph are you downshifting into first? Due to the ratio difference of 1st to 2nd unless you are stopped or barely rolling that is not normal. 

Rebuilds are $300 plus parts, I do not quote parts until we inspect the trans, the problem is when it grinds most think its the syncro, the syncro is usually the cause but the actual grinding is the gear against the hub and cost is impossible to quote without knowing the extent of the damage. But to answer your question grinding is def. internal, however I would highly recommend a clutch replacement while its apart as I'm sure that isn't helping anything. 

As far as shipping I would recommend going to a shipping store to have it sent as that is usually the most cost effective way of getting it to us. We can also send a shipping crate with a call tag but usually at an increased cost.


----------



## 677480 (Apr 1, 2012)

Any help would be super appreciated here guys. Thank you in advance!

I replaced the transmission on my vr the other week and also installed a eurospec lightened flywheel, clutch and p.p. as well. When I got it all together and went to start the ring gear on the flywheel and the starter gear just seem to be grinding on one another and causing a no start situation. I shimmed the starter twice and its sitting a good 1/4 inch or more out of the bell right now which seems ridiculous to me at this point and im still having the same issue, no start! It does seem to want to turn over more now but none the less is stilk grinding bad and not starting! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Any help would be super appreciated here guys. Thank you in advance!
> 
> I replaced the transmission on my vr the other week and also installed a eurospec lightened flywheel, clutch and p.p. as well. When I got it all together and went to start the ring gear on the flywheel and the starter gear just seem to be grinding on one another and causing a no start situation. I shimmed the starter twice and its sitting a good 1/4 inch or more out of the bell right now which seems ridiculous to me at this point and im still having the same issue, no start! It does seem to want to turn over more now but none the less is stilk grinding bad and not starting!
> 
> ...


Hard to say, any pictures of the ring gear?

Off the top of my head the only think I can imagine is if the flywheel isn't right. Shimming the starter shouldn't do anything or be needed, but did it change or stay the same when you shimmed it.


----------



## 677480 (Apr 1, 2012)

I have one pic but its already installed and trans on. The bell was super tight fit and hard as hell to get on. The kit I got from a friend and I was told it was a eurospec (lightened flywheel) kit from ecs (sacks). I left the ring gear on it instead of replacing it with the one from my stock flywheel. Number of bolts was right on the fw and it all went together fine I guess. It did sound like it was trying to start more(engine tried turning over more sound wise) however, it stilk would not start and continued to grind. Starter is out of the car currently but all hooked up if that makes sence do I hooked up a battery to it and tested it but the only thing it would do when the key was turned as if starting the car was jump out and back into tje starter over and over again until the key was released from the stary position...? 
You can also email @
[email protected] or text or call at 703 945 8691 as I cant really keep checking this app alk day but can text some and accept calls. Thank you for any help you can provide me with. V/r Mike. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## 677480 (Apr 1, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I have one pic but its already installed and trans on. The bell was super tight fit and hard as hell to get on. The kit I got from a friend and I was told it was a eurospec (lightened flywheel) kit from ecs (sacks). I left the ring gear on it instead of replacing it with the one from my stock flywheel. Number of bolts was right on the fw and it all went together fine I guess. It did sound like it was trying to start more(engine tried turning over more sound wise) however, it stilk would not start and continued to grind. Starter is out of the car currently but all hooked up if that makes sence do I hooked up a battery to it and tested it but the only thing it would do when the key was turned as if starting the car was jump out and back into tje starter over and over again until the key was released from the stary position...?
> You can also email @
> [email protected] or text or call at 703 945 8691 as I cant really keep checking this app alk day but can text some and accept calls. Thank you for any help you can provide me with. V/r Mike.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


Sounds like the starter is bad. It should jump out and spin, if it just keeps going in and out something is wrong with it.


----------



## 677480 (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok..ilk try that. Anyway to tell if the ring gear is incorrect without yanking the trans again. Ive been working on this car in a parking lot for 4 months now and have to put everything back each day and make it look drivable sobit doesn't get towed or ticketed... so any ideas on how to make checking stuff would be great! Ive basically rebuild the entire motor almost and replaced the entire clutch system and transmission. This thing is gonna kill me soon I swear and im about to loose my job if it won't run in the next week. Thanks again

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Ok..ilk try that. Anyway to tell if the ring gear is incorrect without yanking the trans again.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


Not really but looks ok from the picture, you can have someone turn the motor by hand while watching the gear and make sure there is no excess play or runout.


----------



## 677480 (Apr 1, 2012)

Ill try that and see. Not sure who since I can't ever get anyone to help even for an hour...people don't help like they used to. Everyone is too centered on their on car stuff to even take an hour to help someone else out. Ill let you know what happens if I can get some help

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## PCRfast (Jun 25, 2012)

*020 or 02A - Is the swap worth doing?*

Question for @APTuning - what's your thought on how much power an 020 with a Kaaz LSD can reliably handle? Trying to decide if an 02a swap is in order. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

PCRfast said:


> Question for @APTuning - what's your thought on how much power an 020 with a Kaaz LSD can reliably handle? Trying to decide if an 02a swap is in order. Thanks.


The diff is a given and will probably never break, the problem is the gears are only so big. I have seen some drag cars setup properly put 400-500hp through them without breaking but that is far from the norm. Usually they tend to start failing at 200hp or 250tq depending on the engine/etc. For example aba turbos over 200hp but have seen a couple 1.8t's with just bolt ons destroy them on a monthly basis.


----------



## 677480 (Apr 1, 2012)

I have two o2a transmissions working that I will trade for one slightly upgraded and refurnished or rebuilt one... text 703-945-8691

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## 90radorotrex (Nov 19, 2001)

Tom,

I have sent you a couple of PM's in regards to purchasing a new O2A transmission and have not heard anything back. Are these still available or you not shipping to Canada?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

90radorotrex said:


> Tom,
> 
> I have sent you a couple of PM's in regards to purchasing a new O2A transmission and have not heard anything back. Are these still available or you not shipping to Canada?


I didn't get anything. Please email me [email protected]


----------



## 90radorotrex (Nov 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I didn't get anything. Please email me [email protected]


email sent


----------



## StuntRabbit (Jun 24, 2007)

*2005 TDI Manual Trans Issue*

Hello,

I have a 2005 TDI Golf that sat most of the winter. After getting the car running again the transmission wont shift into 1st or Reverse. After some research I checked the linkage at the transmission under/next to the battery and air cleaner. The shift lever rotates as I would expect it to. However, it does not go up and down. I'm guessing it is stuck in the up most position, which I think correlates to 3, 4, and 5 working, which they do. But, when I try to engage 1st, 2nd or reverse I meet with resistance. Pulling up on the shift lever and pushing down on it in the various rotated positions didn't free up the vertical movement.

What typically causes this? Is it potentially the end of the line for the transmission? I tried searching and reading threads in the manual transmission forum, but didn't find much or recognize much that matched this issue.

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

StuntRabbit said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a 2005 TDI Golf that sat most of the winter. After getting the car running again the transmission wont shift into 1st or Reverse. After some research I checked the linkage at the transmission under/next to the battery and air cleaner. The shift lever rotates as I would expect it to. However, it does not go up and down. I'm guessing it is stuck in the up most position, which I think correlates to 3, 4, and 5 working, which they do. But, when I try to engage 1st, 2nd or reverse I meet with resistance. Pulling up on the shift lever and pushing down on it in the various rotated positions didn't free up the vertical movement.
> 
> ...



A lot of times its just the bushings in the side/side "L" shaped lever where it goes into the tower. The tower is aluminum and will corrode over time and makes the plastic sleeve bushings get tight on the pin. I would check that first.


----------



## StuntRabbit (Jun 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> A lot of times its just the bushings in the side/side "L" shaped lever where it goes into the tower. The tower is aluminum and will corrode over time and makes the plastic sleeve bushings get tight on the pin. I would check that first.


Thank you. I will check this tonight.


----------



## taylorpro (May 20, 2011)

I've got an 02m 6 speed from an 03 24v that has some pretty noticeable bearing "grind" that can be heard at idle with the clutch pedal out. When i press the clutch in, the noise "slows down" (Something that is spinning and slowing down), and then is perfectly quiet. Everything I've researched leads to this being the input bearings. So I at least have that to deal with. What kind of labor do you guys charge in instances llike this? And given those are the only parts needed (I'm sure there will end up being more things worn), what kind of cost do they normally bring? Also, with you're rebuilt transmissions you guys sell, what all has been replaced or freshened up? All new bearings? seals? Synchros? Upgraded shift forks etc? I saw the price on the 02m rebuilt trans' was 1250, just wondering what you get for that money. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

taylorpro said:


> I've got an 02m 6 speed from an 03 24v that has some pretty noticeable bearing "grind" that can be heard at idle with the clutch pedal out. When i press the clutch in, the noise "slows down" (Something that is spinning and slowing down), and then is perfectly quiet. Everything I've researched leads to this being the input bearings. So I at least have that to deal with. What kind of labor do you guys charge in instances llike this? And given those are the only parts needed (I'm sure there will end up being more things worn), what kind of cost do they normally bring? Also, with you're rebuilt transmissions you guys sell, what all has been replaced or freshened up? All new bearings? seals? Synchros? Upgraded shift forks etc? I saw the price on the 02m rebuilt trans' was 1250, just wondering what you get for that money. Thanks


02M repairs are $400 plus parts. We don't quote parts until we inspect the trans as there is no way to know. The price online is for a trans rebuilt back to stock specs. Depending on the damage inside your trans it is typically less to repair then replace, or even upgrade for the same amount.


----------



## StuntRabbit (Jun 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> A lot of times its just the bushings in the side/side "L" shaped lever where it goes into the tower. The tower is aluminum and will corrode over time and makes the plastic sleeve bushings get tight on the pin. I would check that first.


OK I pulled things apart last night to get a better look.

Are the red arrows what you were describing? If not reference it from the picture if you can. 









My concern changed when I noticed that the top of the transmission was open? Yellow arrow...









Could this be the source of maybe a little corrosion or oxidation inside the transmission that would make the travel of the linkage up and down more difficult? Is this a larger problem?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

StuntRabbit said:


> OK I pulled things apart last night to get a better look.
> 
> Are the red arrows what you were describing? If not reference it from the picture if you can.
> 
> ...


Yes the red arrows are what I was referring to. The hole(yellow) is just the opening technically for checking TDC using the flywheel. There is supposed to be a rubber plug in there but it would only matter if something got in there, and has no bearing on your shifting issue.


----------



## StuntRabbit (Jun 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Yes the red arrows are what I was referring to. The hole(yellow) is just the opening technically for checking TDC using the flywheel. There is supposed to be a rubber plug in there but it would only matter if something got in there, and has no bearing on your shifting issue.


10-4 Thank you for your help. :thumbup:


----------



## ceerossell1 (Jul 14, 2014)

*04 Passat, 5Speed, 4Motion, 1.8T: TRANS*

I have an 04 Passat 5speed 4motion with the 1.8t. I'm missing 4th gear and last night 5th started slipping. It started to overrev while in gear. Sometimes the clutch doesn't alway come all the back when I'm shifting gears. When I'm in 3rd gear, the shifter lever drifts back and forth when I give it gas and let off. I called my local VW dealer and they couldn't tell me what model trans they used when they made this car. I checked it out on ALLDATA and it says it's an: 01A,01W,012. It also says the OEM Part # is:012300061sx. I called a couple used parts dealers and they said they could get me a trans, but they don't know what the model is. What should I do? Should I go to a trans specialist and just have this one rebuilt? What is the real model trans? I got quoted $1125 on the trans and can get a clutch kit for around $200. Does anyone out here have a B5 clutch and MTRANS for sale? What you guys think? I got the car because it's super clean, and had the timing belt and water pump changed at 108k. I'm sitting on 120k now. 

Does anyone out here have a Clutch and Trans; She deserves it, and with your help I'd like to make here run flawlessly. 

Is it possible to put an A4 TRANS in my 4Motion Passat? How much would it cost to Replace or Rebuild?


----------



## ceerossell1 (Jul 14, 2014)

*04 Passat, 5Speed, 4Motion, 1.8T: TRANS*

I have an 04 Passat 5speed 4motion with the 1.8t. I'm missing 4th gear and last night 5th started slipping. It started to overrev while in gear. Sometimes the clutch doesn't alway come all the back when I'm shifting gears. When I'm in 3rd gear, the shifter lever drifts back and forth when I give it gas and let off. I called my local VW dealer and they couldn't tell me what model trans they used when they made this car. I checked it out on ALLDATA and it says it's an: 01A,01W,012. It also says the OEM Part # is:012300061sx. I called a couple used parts dealers and they said they could get me a trans, but they don't know what the model is. What should I do? Should I go to a trans specialist and just have this one rebuilt? What is the real model trans? I got quoted $1125 on the trans and can get a clutch kit for around $200. Does anyone out here have a B5 clutch and MTRANS for sale? What you guys think? I got the car because it's super clean, and had the timing belt and water pump changed at 108k. I'm sitting on 120k now. 

Does anyone out here have a Clutch and Trans; She deserves it, and with your help I'd like to make here run flawlessly. 

Is it possible to put an A4 TRANS in my 4Motion Passat? How much would it cost to Replace or Rebuild?


----------



## ceerossell1 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Passat Trans Code*

01A,01W,012,,, I got this trans code, from ALLDATA


----------



## Audihere! (Sep 16, 2014)

*2.8 flywheel*

Do you have a single mass flywheel and clutch for a 30v 2.8 v6? I am doing a 4.2 40v v8 swap into my 2001.5 a4 avant with its 01a 5 speed.


----------



## 01jetta wolfy (Mar 16, 2012)

Bump 
Transmission is getting bad in 1st and 2nd 
Would it be better to rebuild or buy one ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

01jetta wolfy said:


> Bump
> Transmission is getting bad in 1st and 2nd
> Would it be better to rebuild or buy one ?


We can typically rebuild for less then replacement. If you send us the trans and it would cost more to rebuild it and purchase a rebuilt unit from us, we do not charge you for the teardown and inspection of your transmission.


----------



## rhinoVdub (Nov 24, 2010)

Need info on getting my 020 rebuilt and slightly beefed up. Thinking LSD and stage 2ish clutch. 

Would love some info.
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

rhinoVdub said:


> Need info on getting my 020 rebuilt and slightly beefed up. Thinking LSD and stage 2ish clutch.
> 
> Would love some info.
> Thanks!


Please email [email protected]


----------



## rhinoVdub (Nov 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Please email [email protected]


email sent! :thumbup:


----------



## jeffyboy501 (May 21, 2015)

*Clutch Weight Variations*

Hello, I am looking to buy a new clutch kit from ECS Tuning for my 2004 VW GTI 1.8T. There are a few different options in weight for the stage 1 clutch kit (7lb,14lb,and 20.5lb) and i'm not sure where the weight comes into play. Does the weight refer to the resistance in the clutch pedal with the driver or the actual overall weight of the clutch itself? If in the overall weight in the clutch itself, what does that effect? Thanks for any help provided!


----------



## MOWOG (Sep 13, 2002)

*020 stuck in 3rd*

You fixed this for me about 5 years ago and it worked flawlessly until last weekend. 
I can't find any of my receipts and my memory isn't very good so I don't remember how much it cost, 
probably costs more now anyways.

It acts just the same, it went into 3rd just fine on a down shift and now it's stuck in 3rd. So I my guess
is it's "over shifted" or whatever you want to call it. Last time it needed to be taken apart so that 3rd 
gear could be pushed back together while the 3 tabs were pushed in, and then everything reassembled. 

Assuming that is the problem and you don't find any other issues while you are in there what would I be
looking at for cost? You don't have to be exact and I'm not going to hold you to it, I'm just trying to get 
a ballpark number.

I would like to bring my trans up there, is there any way I could wait while you do it? I'd like to get it 
done in one trip.

Thanks,
Llyn


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

MOWOG said:


> You fixed this for me about 5 years ago and it worked flawlessly until last weekend.
> I can't find any of my receipts and my memory isn't very good so I don't remember how much it cost,
> probably costs more now anyways.
> 
> ...



I would need some more info. What car/engine/trans is this on?


----------



## MOWOG (Sep 13, 2002)

Tom,

Its a MkII VW with a 1.8L 8v engine. The Trans is a 020 with the large input shaft. It also has a LSD installed.

Llyn


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

MOWOG said:


> Tom,
> 
> Its a MkII VW with a 1.8L 8v engine. The Trans is a 020 with the large input shaft. It also has a LSD installed.
> 
> Llyn


It would be $300 labor plus any parts. Shouldn't be a problem having done same day if scheduled in advance.


----------



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello I have a 1984 Volkswagen rabbit GTI MK1 it has a four speed manual transmission how much would it cost for a five speed manual transmission with high performance gears?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

94 SLC Storm said:


> Hello I have a 1984 Volkswagen rabbit GTI MK1 it has a four speed manual transmission how much would it cost for a five speed manual transmission with high performance gears?


I don't carry refurbished 020 transmissions anymore, I can get new usually for about $2000 but there wouldn't be anything for high performance gears.


----------



## kdiver58 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Turn time ??*

I have a 2003 VW GTI 1.8t with a 5 speed.
I am getting ready to do the clutch .
Right now it clunks going back into 1st gear from 2nd and would grind if I was not careful.
After you have it how long before I would get it back? Rough guess is fine.

Thanks .. K


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

kdiver58 said:


> I have a 2003 VW GTI 1.8t with a 5 speed.
> I am getting ready to do the clutch .
> Right now it clunks going back into 1st gear from 2nd and would grind if I was not careful.
> After you have it how long before I would get it back? Rough guess is fine.
> ...


Depending on what we find wrong, typically just a day as we stock pretty much every part needed to do a rebuild.


----------



## Tech Monkey (May 6, 2012)

*B5 Manual Transmission Issue*

Hi Tom,

I have a 98 Passat wagon that I bought new and it now has 271k miles. I rebuilt the engine at 258k, and now running a Frankenturbo with United Motorsports tune.

About 1000 miles ago, I installed JH shifter and bushing set. Yesterday I was coming to a stop, I believe transmission was in neutral with clutch engaged, when just about stopped, appeared that trans popped into 1st gear (or I never shifted to neutral) and caused big vibration like engine was stalling. 

From that point, I was not able to shift into 1st, 2nd is fine. When shifting into 3rd, I hear a bit of clashing but it pops in. 4th, 5th and reverse are fine.

The shift linkage appears fine and I can engage all gears except 1st while under car holding the shift rod leading into gearbox.

Guessing its a failed 1st gear synchro? With high miles, I'm wondering if it would be better to pick up one of your rebuilt units or drop this one off for repair?

Can you install different (closer ratios) gears?

Regards

Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Tech Monkey said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I have a 98 Passat wagon that I bought new and it now has 271k miles. I rebuilt the engine at 258k, and now running a Frankenturbo with United Motorsports tune.
> 
> ...


Hard to say without opening it up but the synchro most likely isn't the problem, I would get something with the hub. I don't have any rebuild units for that car on hand so rebuilding yours would be the only option. I would need the trans code to check but changing ratios is somewhat limited on those transmissions.


----------



## MarkyIV 1.8t manual (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi! I have a 04 golf gti 1.8t turbo 5 speed manual transmission.
When I press the clutch then go to gear there is no problem it goes to the gear but then when I depress the clutch halfway it's starts grinding the more you let the clutch go the louder the grinding noise. When you press the clutch again the grinding stops. Same thing on reverse. And also the car is not moving. When you go to gear it revs but no movement. Also I can see my speedometer going up as If your pulling away. It sucks, I can't use the car at all. Now how much is the refurbish transmission? I have the 02j transmission. Thanks


----------

